# Age of Royal Crown Cola Bottle



## Cbenge (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't pin point the age of this bottle, maybe 30's

 LGW 7 430 on heel

 cont 12 flu ozs on base


----------



## Cbenge (Oct 3, 2013)

2nd pic


----------



## M.C.Glass (Oct 3, 2013)

For LGW dating -






 Looks like a paper label bottle without the label. A nice one too.


----------

